# Banded Pigeon (CSRC 2012) Found in Denver, CO



## CAGirlInCO (Sep 8, 2013)

I have found a banded pigeon that arrived in my yard yesterday and hasn't left. I was able to walk right up to it and pick it up off the fence. He is able to fly, but wasn't going far. I now have "him" in a secure dog crate with water and am going to get some food. From what I've read so far, he may just need to recuperate for a few days and move on. Please let me know if I should be doing anything else or contacting anyone. Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I just googled the club, we have this thread with contact info on it check the link: Colorado State Roller Club.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/pigeon-help-needed-61888.html#post673114 *


----------



## CAGirlInCO (Sep 8, 2013)

*CSRC - Erwin No Longer in Club*



Skyeking said:


> *I just googled the club, we have this thread with contact info on it check the link: Colorado State Roller Club.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/pigeon-help-needed-61888.html#post673114 *


Thanks for the information. All my google searches didn't turn up anything on that club, so I appreciate it. 

I called Erwin, but he's no longer with the club and didn't see super happy that I called him and wanted to know how I got his information. But in the end, he took the pigeon's band info and said he'd get a hold of a member because he still knows people in the club.

Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The information was old, but at least you may get another contact.

Here is another link, you can scroll down and get another phone number and name for Colorado Roller Fliers :http://www.angelfire.com/tx/pigeon550/rollerclub.html

*


----------



## CAGirlInCO (Sep 8, 2013)

*Any other suggestions for this pigeon?*

I've received no call backs and the one member of Colorado Roller Fliers is no longer a member and the other listed on that angel fire page is a disconnected number. I tried letting the pigeon go after a few days and he will not leave so I think he is lost. What should I do with him?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm sorry you are having no luck finding help for the bird.

Yes, the poor bird is obviously lost and not going to fly home.

Please post in our adoption forum with your location and see if we can find a home for him. *


----------



## CAGirlInCO (Sep 8, 2013)

*Owners Found!!*

LOL! It's Murphy's Law, ya know. I've been taking care of this bird for a week, trying to get him to go home and nada. No calls either. Nobody seemed to know the owners. Then, I finally post about what do do with the bird, and my phones rings. Someone knows someone. After a half dozen phone calls, the owner is found! They are coming to get the bird today!  Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CAGirlInCO said:


> LOL! It's Murphy's Law, ya know. I've been taking care of this bird for a week, trying to get him to go home and nada. No calls either. Nobody seemed to know the owners. Then, I finally post about what do do with the bird, and my phones rings. Someone knows someone. After a half dozen phone calls, the owner is found! They are coming to get the bird today!  Thanks everyone!!!


*  TRUE....Sometimes it just works out that way. You have obviously gone out of your way to find this lost bird's home. Please do update us when they pick up their lost little traveler and thank you again.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, thanks for caring for him and trying so hard to find the owner. Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Another CSRC bird*

A deceased bird has been reported, via the contact form, and the sender would like to have the owner notified. 

CSRC 2012 567

He didn't say where he is (I have asked for more info) but I assume he is in the Denver area.


----------

